# Suggest me TV under 40k



## kalam_gohab (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello guys,

I need suggestion on buying televisison under 40 k. Smart TV or 3D TV are not needed as I don't use them .
*The requirements are:*

Pure and awesome picture quality
Great sound system
should be able to play a lot of formats and have a USB port to it. I usually use External hard drive, so it would be good if I get some support over there.
After sales service should be good.

My selection is 
Toshiba 39 Inch
Samsung
Sony

Thanks !


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 26, 2014)

Samsung 40F5000 is nowhere available for 40k.
And toshiba is another segment, it can't be compared to Samsung and Sony


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 30, 2014)

aroraanant said:


> Samsung 40F5000 is nowhere available for 40k.
> And toshiba is another segment, it can't be compared to Samsung and Sony


So what do you think? Which TV should I buy.? And why Toshiba cannot be compared against samsung or Sony? 

By the way, thank you for your follow up.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 29, 2014)

First of all sorry for replying late.
Now I am not able to devote time to digit.
I guess you are looking for a 40" TV.
I would recommend you to have a look at Samsung 40H5100. Thats best 40" TV you can get under 50k

- - - Updated - - -



kalam_gohab said:


> And why Toshiba cannot be compared against samsung or Sony?


You yourself go and check out the picture quality of toshiba, then you will get to know the fact.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 29, 2014)

aroraanant said:


> First of all sorry for replying late.
> Now I am not able to devote time to digit.
> I guess you are looking for a 40" TV.
> I would recommend you to have a look at Samsung 40H5100. Thats best 40" TV you can get under 50k
> ...


I can't buy Samsung as its out of my budget. 

What about companies like vu?  They offer great products at low price... Correct me if I am wrong.. 

So what do you say? Iam not that much into tvs and just want a TV for basic purpose. 

Thanks.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jul 31, 2014)

Also check these TVs which I have shortlisted.
Vu 40K16 40 Inches Full HD LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com
AOC LE 42 A3320/61 42 Inches Full HD LED SNB Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com

Which one is better in these two??


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 31, 2014)

Avoid Vu and AOC, they have just entered the country and their service partners are present in all the cities so you might face issues with service and also their picture quality is not that good.
Rather opt for Toshiba if you want something cheap and good.
Or can have a look at Philips or Panasonic as well.
Well have a look at this link


----------



## Minion (Aug 1, 2014)

kalam_gohab said:


> I can't buy Samsung as its out of my budget.
> 
> What about companies like vu?  They offer great products at low price... Correct me if I am wrong..
> 
> ...



Don't get VU due to no service.Get Philips 40PFL4958/V7 it is well within your budget.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 1, 2014)

Best possible solution..



> *Philips 40PFL4958/V7*



In 2012 I was skeptical of suggesting Philips to my cousin but after seeing & comparing it to Sony, Samsung we both were awestruck. It was way ahead of them.
BTW we opted for 24 inch Full HD model from Series 5 I guess.

I wonder why models above series 5 are not listed in Philips India site.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 1, 2014)

Philips is good but their service centers are not present in every area.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Aug 1, 2014)

Too confused now :s..  Will check the Philips one


----------

